# roots removal



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

hello fellow plumbers,i ve got a question on getting rid of all the roots.on all the drains that i v unblocked,and removed tree roots,i haven t put in a camera after every job,but i v noticed the times that i v have,the drains unblocked,but theres still tree roots lingering on the side.i v tried side cutters, and the round cutter.i ve detected where the roots are and let my rotor work the area.another plumber told me the only way to get of them is by water pressure and a spinning chain. any feedback,TONY


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

A jetter would clean the inside walls of the pipe more than likely


----------



## service guy (Jun 26, 2008)

A heavy-duty jetter or if you don't have one, a large spiral-saw cutter does a pretty good job.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

My opinion is that roots=a crack in the pipe. To permanently fix the root problem you must fix the crack. Dig it up and repair it. If you’re into charging a whole lot of money for a temporary solution, use a rotary chain jetter head. If you have relining equipment you could reline after jetting.


----------



## ROTOR KING (Oct 7, 2008)

thanks for the info,i m working on selling the escavation job.the company i work for doesn t own a jetter,and for rental,the model can only go up to 2000 psi.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

tony alevizos said:


> thanks for the info,i m working on selling the escavation job.the company i work for doesn t own a jetter,and for rental,the model can only go up to 2000 psi.


My suggestion....


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Why not go all out?









Not ours bit it's similar.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Marlin said:


> Why not go all out?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, the ultimate solution for roots.


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

*WHY GO THRU THE EXPENSE OF THOSE WHEN YOU CAN GET A FEW CHEAP HOME DEPOTS GUYS* :whistling2:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> *WHY GO THRU THE EXPENSE OF THOSE WHEN YOU CAN GET A FEW CHEAP HOME DEPOTS GUYS* :whistling2:


That's true, I can hire a bunch of illegals at $80/day. That would save a ton of money in gas.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Marlin said:


> That's true, I can hire a bunch of illegals at $80/day. That would save a ton of money in gas.


Yes, and you don't even have to pay taxes.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Proud Plumber said:


> Yes, and you don't even have to pay taxes.


Just the increases insurance payments when they get hurt and you get sued.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Protech said:


> Just the increases insurance payments when they get hurt and you get sued.


Very true, in fact they are now moving into the federal courts and filing FLSA (federal labor standars act) cases for unpaid overtime. Amazing, not even citizens and tieing up our courts with labor cases. They are winning the cases as well.


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

I dont see them winning any suits

undocumented means undocumented

what was that social security number again ?

nope sorry he never worked for me !

denial


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

Ever heard of witnesses?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Protech said:


> Ever heard of witnesses?


Backfill!:whistling2:


----------



## Marlin (Aug 14, 2008)

Protech said:


> Just the increases insurance payments when they get hurt and you get sued.


Nope. If they are illegal and not on the books they are not your employee. They are employed by the homeowner. So if they get hurt on the homeowners property you are off the hook and the homeowner is on.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm sure that will boost your PR with local homeowners. Repeat business ahoy!



Marlin said:


> Nope. If they are illegal and not on the books they are not your employee. They are employed by the homeowner. So if they get hurt on the homeowners property you are off the hook and the homeowner is on.


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

Pipemaster said:


> I dont see them winning any suits
> 
> undocumented means undocumented
> 
> ...


They are winning them everyday. It is a fact, infact personal injury lawyers are now advertising for them. The FLSA law says that you are required to do certain things and report certain things. If you do not, you are opened up for an FLSA case AKA legal blackmail. Nope sorry he never worked for me doesn't work. In FLSA it is the burden of the employer to prove this not the employee. All the employee has to do is describe one job. Then it is up to you. Yes you may even win in court, however at an average of 25,000. to get to court is it worth it? So they corner you into paying them before they get you there to save you money. In other words extortion, Now the IRS is involved, the state, work comp, they all want to know. It happens everyday.


----------



## Pipemaster (Jul 29, 2008)

quote: Nope sorry he never worked for me doesn't work

*Oh yes it does my friend*

*most of them are afraid to report anything for fear of deportation here or arrest, i have actually had a few run from jobsites when the police roll up. the problem is he's a friend of mine, i had to ask him to stop dropping by the jobsites scaring all my chicans away*

*I'm not sure where your located but things are different here, hell most of them run when a border patrol van drives by on the way to the courthouse or local jail*

*and extortion wouldnt work for me, then again having friends in places also helps*

*backfill backfill and dig a trench* :thumbup:


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

Pro Tec is right the only way to really repair a root problem is repair or replace the line but if its an old couple or someone who just cant afford the digging up , do the best you can with your equip and reccomend a foaming type root killer to apply every year who knows you might get so old you cant clean sewers and be like a milkman come around every year and apply foaming root killer (teasing) but I have folks calling every year to just apply it service call plus chemical treatment better than nothing on cold rainy days that you cant be fishing


----------

